# New Trek Madone- Wait time



## charlesbrenner (Mar 27, 2021)

Does anyone have information on the lead time for a Madone build (SL6 or 7). A local bike shop said it would be Jan2022 the earliest, with payment in full now. Not sure i like having that amount of money tied up for 10-12 months, a lot can happen in that time. Opinions appreciated.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Its brutal right now, supply of many components is very tight. It may make sense to look up/down the model line to see if any other ones come in sooner.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

You might want to check with other Trek dealers to see what they have on hand. Usually you can check their website to see what is in stock. That’s how I found my fat bike this past winter. 

I did my search on a 35 mile radius figuring less than an hour drive from the house. That usually encircles 3-4 Trek dealers here on the east coast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlesbrenner (Mar 27, 2021)

DID a 200 mile search and nothing in model or size available. May switch to location of a Cervelo, found a few in size model I am looking for


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

There's a friggin pandemic going around and supply chains are completely disrupted. The dealer isn't telling you a lie. I went on the Trek website (I'm a dealer) and Madone SL6s are indeed out until Jan 2022. The SLRs are only out eight months. Lucky you don't want an Emonda, they're out until August 2022. Your only option is to go Project One.

Now the shop wanting full payment now is a bit extreme in my book.


----------



## charlesbrenner (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I totally understand about the pandemic and supply chain issues (my wife and I are both involved with COVID vaccine R&D and even under executive order it is difficult to get supplies to manufacture much needed supplies), just wanted to see if the supply issues for Trek bikes was nationwide or better in certain areas so no need to be so "abrupt". Thanks for the information on going the Project One route (my dealer didnt even bring up Project One to me when we were in the shop)


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I would not recommend 'c', there is a reason why it is available.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

It's even later now. I was told May 2023 for an Emonda. I did a search at a 100 mile radius. Luckily found the model and size inside that distance. My local shop had one, I made the mistake of "sleeping on it". It was gone the next morning.


----------

